# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Akemake 3D Printed Wooden Desktop Speaker

## Eddie

We have all heard of the wood based 3D printer filaments on the market today.  One company, Akemake has taken this a step further with the help of a filament called TimberFill.  They have 3D printed and assembled a working desktop speaker.  The speaker casing is printed with the 100% wood filament (Timberfill).  The company, has decided to make the designs for the speaker free to download, and they have also included the assembly instructions and part needed for the speaker portion.  

Read more about this and see more photos at: http://3dprint.com/5188/akemake-firs...d-wood-speaker

----------


## JRDM

That might be a very good accoustical design, I wish they measured its performance.

----------


## Calvin23

Very cool idea.  Not a fan of the design.

----------


## RobH2

The design is based off of the nautilus shell and it one of the most fundamental tenants of design that has ever been conceived. I has to do with the golden rectangle and I don't know for sure but I think it may have fostered deeper thinking that led to fractals. There is beauty in simplicity when it comes to design. And there are fewer things that are as simple and as beautiful as a nautilus shell.

----------


## innovestment

Reminds me of the cochlea as well. Looks better than 90% of speakers out there.

----------


## RobH2

Looking like the cochlea may speak well to it's performance too. As we know, the cochlea was shaped by millions of years of evolution to function perfectly. However, I don't think the speaker housing will take advantage of the chamber unless you print a thick shell and break out all of the support material. Being full of support material it will be no better than mounting that speaker in a shallow box. Still like the design. It would look cool in a modern decorated house or office.

----------


## JRDM

> Looking like the cochlea may speak well to it's performance too. As we know, the cochlea was shaped by millions of years of evolution to function perfectly. However, I don't think the speaker housing will take advantage of the chamber unless you print a thick shell and break out all of the support material. Being full of support material it will be no better than mounting that speaker in a shallow box. Still like the design. It would look cool in a modern decorated house or office.


The story says this is built in halves, so you can easily break out the support material before assembly.

----------


## Roxy

> The story says this is built in halves, so you can easily break out the support material before assembly.


If it is built in halves...  You may not even need support material.

----------


## xCop

I just saw that someone printed one of these themselves using a non-wood filament.  check it out:

----------


## RobH2

I'd like to hear one assembled. I still like the idea and design.

----------


## jimc

so i decided to make 2 sets of these speakers. one set was for me and another was for an audiophile friend of mine. these were printed on my makergear m2 in pla. i used all automotive paint to prime, faux finish and clear coat them. one set i did in a wood grain and the other was in chameleon silver to green color changing paint which actually goes from purple, to blue to silver to green. really cool with all the curves of this model. the woodgrain one i also applied a candy to the aluminum cone of the speaker to make it gold to match the spike feet and binding posts.enjoy.

IMG_6182.jpgIMG_6187.jpgIMG_6195.jpg

----------


## jimc

here is the chameleon one.

IMG_6203.jpgIMG_6201.jpgIMG_6197.jpg

----------


## Geoff

Mate, they deserve and award, seriously. I loved the wood but wow the chameleon looks freakin great!

But.. how do they sound ?  :Smile:

----------


## jimc

Well i went to try em out last night and i couldnt find a headphone to rca cable for the amp so i have yet to listen to them. My friend is bringing one over today so we can fire them up. I am expecting them to sound real good. The speakers i used got super reviews and are matched to the enclosure size. The original b&w nautilus speakers fro  20 years ago which these are a half copy of were $60 grand a pair and one of the best speakers of their time. Who knows though......i guess ill find out later today  :Smile:  ill probably end up doing that wood grain finish in matte on that horgahan model as well. Should look pretty realistic when its done.

----------


## jimc

Ok i finally had a chace to get these hooked up and listen to them. They truely sound fantastic. For a single full range speaker i was quite impressed. They sound very warm and full. Not overly bright or harsh in any way. Bass response for a small 3" speaker is amazing. I have auditioned many speakers over the years and i can say i really couldnt expect more from these. I have them on my desk hooked to my mac with a small 20 watt class t amp. Everything was bought from parts-express and the total was maybe around $125 with the amp. If anyone is interested i can come up with a parts list.

----------


## RobH2

Those are truly beautiful. What was your process to get the surface smooth and prepped for paint?

----------


## jimc

Just primer and sand smooth. I only use automotive finishes. The whole point of primer is to build up thick so you can sand it back down smooth to make a real nice surface to paint on. Unfortunately nothing good comes from a rattle can. You need to use real professional products. A good automotive primer is catalyzed so when you paint on it, it wont absorb the solvents from the paint and shrink back into the layer marks that our printers make. Once its smoothed and the base color is on then you apply a good urethane clearcoat. After its cured you can take it a step further if you want and sand and buff the finish

----------


## Rusty

I am having difficulty downloading the file for the print. Is there anywhere we can get it other than the original website?

Sorry I finally got it.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I like how the layer stepping has been aesthetically integrated. I don't mind the design, it would have been better if the speaker would have been recessed about 5 mm and not directly stuck on the front.

----------


## soofle616

It seems the design has been locked up and is now sold rather than given away freely. Unless someone knows a source other than akemake's website?

edit: nevermind. apparently they have two different (very VERY similar looking designs) one is free the other is not

----------


## Geoff

> Ok i finally had a chace to get these hooked up and listen to them. They truely sound fantastic. For a single full range speaker i was quite impressed. They sound very warm and full. Not overly bright or harsh in any way. Bass response for a small 3" speaker is amazing. I have auditioned many speakers over the years and i can say i really couldnt expect more from these. I have them on my desk hooked to my mac with a small 20 watt class t amp. Everything was bought from parts-express and the total was maybe around $125 with the amp. If anyone is interested i can come up with a parts list.


Good to hear! (pardon the pun...) I am going to have a crack at making a small set, I have some Sony speakers that are perfect for it.

----------


## jimc

cool deal. post up some pics when you got them done

----------


## nir172

Hi Guys,

Where can I find the file for this speaker? I can't find it :\

----------


## jimc

akemake.com but it looks like they are updating their site at the moment. keep checking it.

----------


## nir172

I checked it every day, but no luck for the last week.


Jimc,PM sent.

----------


## FaanP

I just finished mine.  I had to make the 3" version since the 4" did not fit on my build plate.  I drew the feet and the ring around the speaker myself.

Would like to hear your comments.

----------


## jimc

looks great! i like the ring.

----------


## nicanor76

B & W Nautilus speakers
http://www.hifihunter.com/wp-content...W-Nautilus.jpg

----------


## jimc

yes i know akemake got the design from the b&w's. of course those b&w's were 60 grand a pair. they were some crazy speakers back in the day though.

----------


## aaronjohn

does any one have the stl or any other code for printing this as the web sight is still not working

----------


## Maty006

The store is stil not working. Hopefully they fix it!

----------


## jimc

Their whole website has been down for months. Not sure what is going on there.

----------


## Maty006

Is there a other site with the stl's for the very Nice speakers. 
Or Some sent them to me?

----------


## troxology

Looks really cool! Bummer that the website is still down; anyone know if this is available somewhere else?

----------


## legarasta

Anyone has the STL files?

Tks

----------


## go3dprint

> I just saw that someone printed one of these themselves using a non-wood filament.  check it out:


do you have the stl file? and instruction?

----------


## funkydude101

Thought I'd join and post my creation of this speaker... Printed with MG Chemical Wood Filament...I tried one at 0.2mm and one at 0.3mm layers. I think there is little difference because of post processing. In fact, the larger layers create more of a stepping effect which looks like natural wood grain. Sanded and stained. Legs also printed in wood and spray painted gold. Speaker is a 4" Aucharm Full-Range Driver, you can find from China on eBay or Aliexpress....It's a premium speaker and sounds great with polyester stuffing inside.

----------


## Tomo1965

Hello.
I wanna make this cabinet by 3D printer.
Do you sell filament and have data?

----------


## industrialforms

I myself really like design, we have wood filament in our range and by looking on this - must say it is interesting idea. 
Myself very would like help for somebody who also has some crazy ideas like this one to create something amazing. 
Already did many projects which are available on website. 

How is sound quality on this device? 
Maybe would buy it myself, have many 3d printed items at home!

Best Regards 
Robert

----------


## BruceN

Wow something new to me. Need to learn more about Timberfill material. Thank you for info)))

----------

